# Help: Should I get the '08 Tarmac or the '09 Roubaix?



## Luca42 (Aug 21, 2009)

All,

Been in the market for a road bike for about a year. Dropped by the local Specialized store, took an '09 Roubaix out for a spin and was impressed. It was not even the S-Works model, but had a full Ultegra group. Of course, I then made my way up the Roubaix line until I was riding the S-Works version with SRAM Red. Needless to say, I loved it.

The rub is that my LBS has a '08 S-Works Tarmac for about $1300 less than the '09 S-Works Roubaix. So, being fair, I took that out for a ride too. Big mistake. Great ride as well, although much stiffer and less plush than the Roubaix. But certainly a wonderful bike. Really fast. So, now I don't know what to get.

I love the Roubaix concept, but I have never read anyone going from the Tarmac to the Roubaix (while the opposite seems true all the time). I like the more upright positioning on the Roubaix, but my LBS contends that this can be adjusted via the stem and giving more of a positive orientation. I plan on using the bike for rides up to 50 mi, perhaps longer. The shop guys are also saying that a new saddle would make a big deal in damping the ride. I don't know how much will get me to the cruising style I found in the Roubaix.

Which one should I get? Since I will be riding it for the foreseeable future, I need to feel like I have made the perfect purchase for me. I try to minimize the effect of cost, meaning, I'd rather spend more than I wanted now, to get something that I really want, as opposed to spending less and regretting the decision for a long time. Also, an added factor, I like the Tarmac paint better than the Roubaix, which seems rather muted.

Finally, should I just wait for the 2010?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Luca42 said:


> All,
> 
> Been in the market for a road bike for about a year. Dropped by the local Specialized store, took an '09 Roubaix out for a spin and was impressed. It was not even the S-Works model, but had a full Ultegra group. Of course, I then made my way up the Roubaix line until I was riding the S-Works version with SRAM Red. Needless to say, I loved it.
> 
> ...



Well. The LBS is right, the upright positioning can be duplicated, more likely than not. But what do you want out of the ride quality, that is the question. It sounds like you're wanting a fast, yet smoother ride.

Since they offered, I'd ask the LBS to try their hand at a more upright fit, and a more comfy ride--and take it for a spin.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Marc said:


> Well. The LBS is right, the upright positioning can be duplicated, more likely than not. But what do you want out of the ride quality, that is the question. It sounds like you're wanting a fast, yet smoother ride.
> 
> Since they offered, I'd ask the LBS to try their hand at a more upright fit, and a more comfy ride--and take it for a spin.


+1. You need to sort this out for yourself and the best way to do that is to test ride both bikes again. I agree with Marc that the Tarmac's adjustable stem can at least get you close to the Roubaix's position (of course, having a taller HT, the Roubaix can _always_ be adjusted for a more upright rider position). Also, since the LBS offered an opinion on the saddles, ask them to put the Roubaix's on the Tarmac. Should be a quick and easy swap, and would provide you the opportunity to test their theory.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations! New bike = exciting times.

You might also consider a tire swap. There are many RBR threads that tout the comfort benefits of 25mm tires as opposed the the standard 23's on the Tarmac.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

I was recently in the same _happy_ predicament a bit ago [initial Tarmac/Roubaix decision] and eventually went with a 2010 Roubaix including the 6700 Ult group all packaged in the attractive 2010 price. At 6’3.5” ended up on the 61cm draping over the entire rig from drops to clips like crisp linen over an expensive dining table [my wife's take  ] 

LBS fitter also discussed stem adjustment regarding both bikes for a fine tune…_but_…as it related to the specific bike fit and not making one bike “like” another. I share that thought process. 

The head tube and general slacker setup, longer wheelbase and zertz on all fours give the Roubaix its unique ride. The Tarmac is of course set up to compete…and well it does…beginning with its geometry, frame construction and outfit as you climb up the price ladder.

A consequence of the Tarmac build is how you or I are to be seated and positioned upon that rig for its intended purpose which is primarily competitive. Hell, it competes just standing still with a look of "race me". Therefore, I considered each bike's intended purpose as it related to my riding style, who I ride with and where I ride. Certainly the Tarmac can ride for hours comfortably. Likewise, that damn Roubaix will respond when you hammer it making most other race bikes out there wonder what just went by. That said I considered both bikes performance margins and further where I would most likely find myself in either’s sweet spot for a longer duration. I answered such questions for example; will I be laying over more turns beside that rider who always edged me out or was I tired of those road joints banging me on mile 53? 

I’m happy with my decision as I’m sure you’ll eventually be also. Test, post, evaluate :thumbsup:


----------



## Luca42 (Aug 21, 2009)

Marc,

Thanks for the advice. I thought about it and you nailed it -- faster with a smoother ride. 

I am really intrigued by the Tarmac. If I can replicate some of the Roubaix's comfort, I'm sold.


----------



## Luca42 (Aug 21, 2009)

PJ,

I think they are going to be sick of me in the LBS. I was in there for four hours last Thursday, riding all afternoon until after the place closed. I agree with your methodology, completely. The thing is that they are both such sweet rides. I get on the Roubaix and all I can think of is nice evening rides by the shore, getting in some miles before the sun sets. With the Tarmac, I think of getting up super early to head into the hills before the sun gets too hot, to get a wonderful workout before breakfast. Is it too much to ask that one bike can do both?  

I am going to do all the things that you suggested: saddle swap, handlebar orientation, even taking some pressure out of the tires. I understand that the Roubaix will always be a step ahead in the comfort arena, but that does not foreclose the Tarmac being supremely comfortable once it is dialed in for me.


----------



## Luca42 (Aug 21, 2009)

ksanbon,

Good tip. In addition to the new cadence monitor and pedal, I think this will be the first change before we leave the shop!


----------



## Luca42 (Aug 21, 2009)

Don,

I am enjoying the excitement. Within the next few days, I will have a new ride and plan to be in Yosemite for the weekend, taking the new Specialized throught the paces. Good times!


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor LBS!

Why not just ask yourself what you would rather give up, some speed or some comfort?

If the answer is "Id rather be faster than more comfortable", Tarmac.

If it is the other way around, Roubaix.

I think that you are going to be very hard pressed to find any noticeable differences between the two during test rides, especially if you are changing all of the variables during the process. Odds are that you can get either one pretty close to the other and you will be stuck torturing your LBS, and most importantly, MISSING GREAT RIDES, until you're frustrated with the decision process too.

Both are awesome. Speed or comfort most important to you?


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Luca42 said:


> PJ,
> ... I get on the Roubaix and all I can think of is nice evening rides by the shore, getting in some miles before the sun sets. With the Tarmac, I think of getting up super early to head into the hills before the sun gets too hot, to get a wonderful workout before breakfast...


^^^Well heck…you’re on the right track as that was well articulated.

Yup, one bike whispers “race me" the other “ride me”. However as *biobanker* points out; they are both so seat of your pants close. 

Man, this is fun stuff isn’t it ;-)


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I recently went through a whole thought process on whether the tarmac would be faster yet uncomfortable in long rides, will the roubaix be "slow" compared to the tarmac, etc. I rode other bikes such as a cadd9, synapse, dale carbon 6, tarmac, roubaix etc. They all felt like great bikes, the difference in feel was how stretched out I was on each.

It was hard for me to say exactly which bike was going to be the exact bike for me on limited test rides. I would have to ride them all for a couple weeks to determine which one I would actually like to have over another. I ended up choosing a 2010 roubaix comp since I'm not going to be in it for racing, mainly riding for fitness, but wanted to be comfortable after a long ride and still go fast. Maybe the tarmac w/ a different setup may have provided me w/ this, I'm not sure. At some point in the future I'll probably take out the spacers and make it a more "race type" bike as far as aero position is concerned.
After a few weeks of riding it, I'm starting to build speed and will only get faster on the roubaix. The thing is, how much faster would I be on the tarmac? I don't think very much faster. But heck, maybe I'll get a tarmac in the future for the fun of it!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Luca42 said:


> I am enjoying the excitement. Within the next few days, I will have a new ride and plan to be in Yosemite for the weekend, taking the new Specialized throught the paces. Good times!


Good luck with the new bike whatever you choose!

One slightly off topic point - Yosemite is not a great place to bring a road bike, especially on a holiday weekend. Sure there are trails around the valley that are nice enough for tootling along at 5-10mph, but the roads are stuffed full of cars with drivers looking at the scenery not looking at the road ahead. Highway 120 through the high country would be nice if it wasn't full of traffic. The climb up Tioga Pass is spectacular but can also be busy with cars on a holiday weekend. If it was me I'd leave the bike at home and go hiking.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Not to mention the fact that part of Yosemite is on fire.......


----------



## MeSparks (Jan 19, 2008)

Luca42 said:


> S-Works Tarmac ... much stiffer and less plush than the Roubaix. I like the more upright positioning on the Roubaix ... I plan on using the bike for rides up to 50 mi, perhaps longer.


IMO you are spending too much effort trying to get a Tarmac to ride like a Roubaix. Just buy the Roubaix.

Good luck.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Just my opinion, but I don't think Luca42 is deciding between comfort and speed as much as a difference in comfort and responsiveness. I chose the Tarmac based on handling and feel, it's response to smaller input and the feedback - kind of like the difference between a Jaguar XK and a Ferrari Scuderia (not that I can afford either one). Both are fast, but the Jaguar is a grand tourer made for speed and comfort and does so by providing more isolation from imperfections in the road in a quieter cabin. The Ferrari wants to be pushed on a race track so it's designed to pass information to the driver through the steering wheel and suspension. The engine note is music to enthusiasts. The experience is more rewarding to driver's who want the sensory rush that comes with exploring its limits. The Tarmac requires more concentration but it keeps me involved and entertained, especially in the twisties. 

Regarding comfort, I'm not young but have no problems riding it on less-than perfect roads for over 50 miles.

To me, the Roubaix is about the journey and the Tarmac is about being on the bike.


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

This is interesting to me as the LBS I like the best in my area is one of those Specialized Concept stores so that's all they carry except for Look and Turner on the high end and Nirve beach cruisers on the low end. That's fine with me as I tend to get along with Spesh bikes and accessories just fine.

I ride a ~10 year old Allez and an even older 23 year old steel Allez. I ride distance alone and with a club, I'm middle aged and could stand to lose 10 lbs. So the Roubaix is right up my alley. 

They took two down off the racks an XL and an L for a quick sit and L fit best. It was the Comp model with 105 in a nice white with a little blue Rabo colors.

The main thing that blew me away even in a static test sit was helping the salesmen lift the bikes back up onto the display racks. They felt so much lighter than my bikes. I chalked it up to no seat bag, pump, tools, etc. so I stripped one of my bikes and it still felt "tanklike" in comparsion. 

So now I dream of flying on a carbon Wunderbike..... 

....but how in a short test ride will I be able to tell any meaningful differences? I'm thinking when I test I'll be so excited and or blown away by whatever I'm riding I'd buy a Tarmac or a Roubaix without thinking it through.

I did this with a Cannondale a few years ago. I was so impressed by the speed I bought it, but within a few weeks I was tired of how beat up (mainly postion and 53/39 gearing) I felt after a long ride. I think 80 miles was longest ride I could do on it.

I don't think a test ride is going to tell me much except wow! fun bike, but then any bike does that for me. What do I look for?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

ccroy2001 said:


> So now I dream of flying on a carbon Wunderbike.....
> 
> ...What do I look for?
> 
> ...


I think your question deserves notoriety with its own thread start rather than layered here within this OP’s discussion Chris. 

While there is a number of “what to look for” threads about this site each generates some new vantage IMO. I would look forward to the postings yours would generate.


----------



## Luca42 (Aug 21, 2009)

MeSparks said:


> IMO you are spending too much effort trying to get a Tarmac to ride like a Roubaix. Just buy the Roubaix.
> 
> Good luck.


One factor that I may not have mentioned is the difference in price. At the time I started the post, the roubaix was $1,200 more than the tarmac. So, my thinking was, is there anything that I can do to tinker that could keep the $1,200 in my pocket? So, I agree with you -- just buy the Roubaix.

Of course, the LBS throws a new wrench in the analysis. Sale this weekend drops the price of the roubaix by $1,500! So, now it's cheaper by $300. And I was really beginning to like the ride of the Tarmac. . .

In any case, the decision will be made soon.


----------



## Luca42 (Aug 21, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> Good luck with the new bike whatever you choose!
> 
> One slightly off topic point - Yosemite is not a great place to bring a road bike, especially on a holiday weekend. Sure there are trails around the valley that are nice enough for tootling along at 5-10mph, but the roads are stuffed full of cars with drivers looking at the scenery not looking at the road ahead. Highway 120 through the high country would be nice if it wasn't full of traffic. The climb up Tioga Pass is spectacular but can also be busy with cars on a holiday weekend. If it was me I'd leave the bike at home and go hiking.


Agreed. My girlfriend's parents have a cabin about 40 minutes south of Yosemite, near Bass Lake. We'd likely cycle there. I just used the shorthand of "Yosemite" to give a quick reference to the type of terrain -- some altitute, curvy paths, beautiful scenery. I will not be fighting for space with tourists this weekend!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's my take on the intrinsic Tarmac versus Roubaix question. First I assume that all other factors are equal - cost, components, fit, aesthetics and whatever other random factors influence your decision. For fit I assume that your correct bicycle fit is a property of you, the rider, and that the bike is fitted to your requirements. Thus you end up with the same position on the Tarmac and on the Roubaix regardless of the 2 frame's differences in stack and reach. You may well find out that the fitting process itself makes it immediately obvious as to which bike you should buy (based on head-tube length and saddle-to-bar drop).

Now with all this being equal, buy the Tarmac if you ride *competitively* and buy the Roubaix if you ride *non-competitively*. You can provide whatever definition of "competitively" that make sense to you.

In my case I do not race and do not aspire to race. However, almost every ride I do is a competitive ride in the sense that I track my times and set out to beat my times (or my peer's times), or I ride for training with the intent of improving myself to beat my times. I ride a Tarmac. If I didn't care less about my times, I would have chosen a Roubaix (or something similiar).

This is not to say that a Tarmac is any faster than a Roubaix - my choice of a Tarmac is more of a "statement of intent" to ride fast (or at least an aspiration to ride fast). I doubt that I would actually be any faster on one or the other given comparable setups.


----------



## Luca42 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you! I could not have said it better. With my competitive nature in mind, I have chosen the Tarmac as well. Thanks to all.


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, here is one who moved from the Tarmac to the Roubaix. For me the Tarmac was good on faster short rides, my neck & back could handle it. Once I hit 30-35 miles, the neck & back discomfort started to kick in for me. I even tried fixing it with a shorter stem. My 2010 Roubiax Comp should be here next week, just in time for my MS150 ride and my ride from Ormond Beach, Fl to Tarpon Springs, Fl. 

You said you saw anyone that went from Tarmac to Roubaix...well, now you found one!


----------



## MeSparks (Jan 19, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> In my case I do not race and do not aspire to race. However, almost every ride I do is a competitive ride in the sense that I track my times and set out to beat my times (or my peer's times), or I ride for training with the intent of improving myself to beat my times.


If you are mostly training to better your personal best, its all relative. An unicycle will do


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*Tires & comfort*

The influence of tires upon perceived "comfort" is often underestimated.

Specifically: tire size, construction, and inflation pressure.

As other have noted, a 25mm tire will ride plusher with relatively small compromises in weight and rolling resistance. For heavy riders (>200 lbs), a 25-28mm is nearly always a better choice.

re tire construction, a tire with over 100 TPI carcass (threads per inch) is noticeably less harsh, smoother, and more "supple" than a cheaper "entry" tire with 25-50 TPI. 
Also, higher TPI = lower rolling resistance. 

Higher TPI tires cost more, but considering the $1000s spent on a bike and the pleasure derived, it's a minor consumable.

I ride an '09 S-Works Tarmac SL2 with 700-23 tires ... I'm evaluating Vittoria Open Corsa CX tires (320 TPI) w/ Michelin latex tubes. It is _slightly_ smoother than Michelin Pro3Race (126 TPI) w/ Michelin A1 butyl tubes, but not drastically so. 

Many cyclists _over_-inflate tires. The rolling resistance improvement is extremely small (low single digit % ), but the harshness increase is significant. 

Inflation pressure mainly should depend on rider weight. I weigh 170 lbs, and ride 100-105 psi front, 110-115 psi rear, works very well for me.

re comfort & frame geometry -- the Roubaix is more 'upright', longer headtube, and possibly (?) shorter _effective_ top tube. The Tarmac geometry tends opposite.

It took me a few weeks to gradually readjust to Tarmac geometry, relative to previous "relaxed" bike. I am age 57, relatively slim & fit (5'11", 170 lbs), and "typical" body proportions. If one has back problems, or _inherent_ flexibility problems, a Tarmac geometry _might_ be a concern. Often, increased activity or yoga can improve flexibility .

While it's true that one can play with stem angles, spacers, and such ... it can end up looking really ugly. Start with a frame that fits your body.

Having said all that (whew!) -- I never, ever regretted a Tarmac purchase -- the handling is superb ... I love that frame & geometry! 
See pic here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2130609&postcount=431
That's 30mm spacer under stem, and stem pointing 6º downward.

EDIT:
I just re-read "_I have chosen the Tarmac as well_".
You won't be disappointed! Enjoy!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Luca42 said:


> Thank you! I could not have said it better. With my competitive nature in mind, I have chosen the Tarmac as well. Thanks to all.


Nicely done. Enjoy!


----------



## Luca42 (Aug 21, 2009)

mikagsd said:


> Well, here is one who moved from the Tarmac to the Roubaix. For me the Tarmac was good on faster short rides, my neck & back could handle it. Once I hit 30-35 miles, the neck & back discomfort started to kick in for me. I even tried fixing it with a shorter stem. My 2010 Roubiax Comp should be here next week, just in time for my MS150 ride and my ride from Ormond Beach, Fl to Tarpon Springs, Fl.
> 
> You said you saw anyone that went from Tarmac to Roubaix...well, now you found one!


Mikagsd -- Good to know you!


----------



## Luca42 (Aug 21, 2009)

tom_h said:


> EDIT:
> I just re-read "_I have chosen the Tarmac as well_".
> You won't be disappointed! Enjoy!


Tom,

Thanks for the information, all helpful. I'm in So. Cal. too so you may see me on the road some day!

M. Luca


----------



## Luca42 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks to all for your help on selecting a bike. I am sorry to say that, given your excellent advice, I can reasonably foresee that I will not be sitting in front of the computer as much! So, my friends, it is already time for me to say farewell. 

I've attached a photo for all to see. Being a visual person, the photo gives a nice closure to a good story.

Again, thanks to all. I look forward to chatting with you all in the future. 

M. Luca


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations! I hope you enjoy it for a long time.

Don't check out too soon - many of us are awaiting your ride report.


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice bike Luca...enjoy the ride!


----------

